# Taiwan Bee sale...special price!!!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

So my Hubby tells me today, he wants a vacation  now I don't want to have to worry about these beauties dissappearing on me like last time  
so I am offering a *special price *to move them out.

Prize INCLUDES delivery to Markham/GTA!!!

2 x BKK 2 bars $45 each still available.

5 x WR Pandas price is $45 each

2 x BB $90 each. Right now they look about med blue.


























Sorry these are youngsters and I cannot sex them!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Still some of these beauties left....grab them up while you can! Going fast!!!! 

Will be delivering to Markham/GTA area soon.

Also available Montmorillionite Clay, Tri-colored Seaweed Flake (great for shrimps) and Cholla Wood 6" pieces. Perfect playground for babies, and momma berried gals.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

SALE CLOSED!!
thanks to all who purchased these lovely shrimps​


----------

